# Another Steel Colnago is finished......



## Anthony (Jan 2, 2006)

well thanks for all who helped with the paint chip issue and others. I finally finished my dream bike and it is ready to roll. this is the lx10 and I tried to go as classic as I could. The only carbon on this 10 speed bike is the bar and stem and seat rails. The weather this weekend may hit above 0 so may actually get it outside and off the rollers. I always regretted selling my Crystal years ago so it is a long awaited reunion with the Colnago family. Ciao 4 now and thanks for the inspiration. Anthony


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Nice looking bike. Now, it just makes me want to go out and buy one too. My wife is going to kill me.


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

Very nice.
I will have to look up your paint chip threads when I get mine next week.
Mine has a couple that I will definitely want to sort out including a ding in the top of the top tube that I wont be able to stand looking at.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

So beautiful!!


----------



## Anthony (Jan 2, 2006)

*Here is the before & after.*

I used model paint from a hobby shop and it matched up pretty damn close actually, I would'nt have minded so much if not for my own stuoid rookie mistake.


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

Good job.
Mine is a little more tricky as it is dented and chipped.


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

WOW nice work. you could set up your own business fixing paint chips!! you also have carbon forks too


----------



## Anthony (Jan 2, 2006)

yes true carbon forks but non carbon steerer


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

I like it!!!


----------

